

Father of “net neutrality” runs for office, wants to block Comcast/TWC merger - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/father-of-net-neutrality-runs-for-office-wants-to-block-comcasttwc-merger/

======
webmaven
Now there is a campaign I'd contribute to (even though I will soon be a happy
Google Fiber customer, in a completely different state).

